# My new Native 17!



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Picked up my Native 17 Thursday can't wait to get her on the water and see how she runs with that E-tec...probably Monday after the holiday madness is over. The color is lighter in person than it is in the photos and looks awesome in the sun! Whooooo


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Outstanding! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the color and the layout looks cool. Slim time


----------



## 7665 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think I saw you towing this beauty into Safety Harbor this morning. Great looking boat!


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful! 
What is the thing on the deck behind the cleat?


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

fuel cap


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

> fuel cap


Oh ok. Real nice man.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Beauty!!! Congrats!!


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Fantastic looking skiff. May you have as much fun on yours as we have had on ours for the last two years. Very similar set up and color.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Your new skiff is a beaut. I like the mini console.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Mega (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!

What's the top speed on it?


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Megaalops -- dont know yet. Taking her out Monday morning for the first time. Even then I may not know as I can't find my hand held gps


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking ride!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Really nice looking skiff. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Took her out today but got chased back by the weather. Had time to take this quick shot before loading on the trailer, did a little Photoshop when I got home. Ran great, handles great, very happy!


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Stopped at Caladesi Island for a quick swim to cool off and took this video. http://vid1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff443/BMPDave/personal/caladisi_zpsbd3b96ab.mp4

Wish I had video of me sliming the boat maybe next trip.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

That is a sexy ride!  Looks like a good summer day with the skiff - enjoy!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Good looking sled! Congrats


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

She looks great !! Slime time!!


----------



## On Island Time (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful...my 18 HPX is being built right now in that same color.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful boat now all you need is a long push pole and some pole holder brackets


----------

